# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  آداب مهنة المحاماة وقواعد السلوك للمحامين النظاميين

## دموع الغصون

لائحة اداب و سلوك المهنة - نقابة المحامين الاردنيين
اداب المهنة وقواعد السلوك


لقد روعي في وضع هذه اللائحة بشكلها النهائي الحالي مايلي:-
تضمينها ما ورد في قانون نقابة المحامين الاردنيين وفي النظام الداخلي من نصوص تتعلق باداب المهنة وقواعد السلوك.
تضمينها ما اقتضته المتغيرات في الاردن وما كشف عنه التطبيق والممارسة منذ تاسيس نقابتنا ولغاية الان.
تضمينها ما ورد في نصوص تشريعات نقابة المحامين العربية من نصوص تتعلق باداب المهنة وقواعد السلوك ، ولقد جرى اقتباس هام من اداب المهنة وقواعد السلوك المعمول بها في كل من لبنان والمغرب وهي مستمدة من حيث الاساس من اداب المهنة وقواعد السلوك في فرنسا.

وضع مشروع هذه اللائحة في سنة 1978 وبعد ان اقره مجلس النقابة بصورة مبدئية جرى توزيعه على الزملاء المحامين والقضاة لدارسته وتقديم مطالعات عليه تمهيدا لتعرضه على الهيئة العامة لنقابة المحامين لمناقشته واقراره وفي هذه الاثناء نشر في الصحف المحلية اليومية لاطلاع الراي العام عليه وبتاريخ 6/4/1979 ناقشت الهيئة العامة المشروع فاقرته بصورة مبدئية وشكلت لجنة خاصة لوضعه بصيغته النهائية وبعد ذلك توزيعه على الهيئة العامة مرة ثانية على ان تعود الهيئة للاجتماع بتاريخ 29/6/1979 قراره نهائيا، وتكونت هذه اللجنة برئاسة نقيب المحامين ابراهيم بكر وعضوية المحامين الاساتذة يحيى حموده، سليمان الحديدي، عبد الخالق يغمور، حسن حوا، صبحي القطب، حسي ناصر، شفيق نبيل، هشام التل ، شاهر الطالب، نبيل حدادين، سعدي قشطه، احمد ابو عرقوب، سليم الزعبي، وبتاريخ 29/6/1979 اجتمعت الهيئة العامة مره ثانية ولدى المناقشه وادخال بعض التعديلات على الصيغة النهائية، اقرت الهيئة العامة هذه اللائحة.

ويرجع سبب تأخير نشر وتعميم اللائحة بعد ان اقرتها الهيئة العامة اقرارا نهائيا الى الرغبة في اصدارها كنظام رسمي بمقتضى المادة 78 من قانون نقابة المحامين غير ان المساعي التي بذلت في هذا الخصوص لم تثمر لان وزارة العدل ترى ضرورة اعادة صياغة اللائحة وفق الاسلوب الذي تصاغ فيه الانظمة الرسمية ولما كان هذا الاسلوب يستدعي اختصار اللائحة اختصارا شديدا مما قد يفوت الى حد غير قليل الغاية المتوخاة منها ، لذلك وجد مجلس النقابة عدم اخضاع اللائحة لاسلوب الانظمة الرسمية واصدارها كما اقرتها الهيئة العامة باعتبار ان عدم اصدارها كنظام رسمي لا يقلل من اثرها ومن وجوب تقيد المحامين بها والعمل بما ورد فيها لانها صادرة عن الهيئة العامة التي هي اعلى سلطه في نقابة المحامين ولانها شان من الشؤون الخاصة والداخلية لنقابة المحامين.

ان مجلس النقابة اذ ينشر هذه اللائحة واذا يلفت النظر الى انها اصبحت نافذه وسارية المفعول اعتبار من تاريخ اقرارها نهائيا من قبل الهيئة العامة في 29/6/1979 فانه يرجو الى جميع الاخوة الزملاء المحامين الاساتذة والمتدربين التقيد باحكامها.



لائحة اداب مهنة المحاماة وقواعد السلوك للمحامين النظاميين
مقدمة:

في أي مجتمع ينص دستوره على ان المحاكم مفتوحه للجميع ومصونه من التدخل في شؤونها وان القضاء مستقلون لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون يقتضي ان يتطور النظام القضائي باستمرار الى درجة عالية من الكفاءة والجرأة والنزاهة وان يبقى كذلك حتى يكون للشعب ثقه مطلقة راسخة في سير العدالة، وان مستقبل المجتمع يتوقف الى حد كبير على صيانة العدالة نقيه صافيه ولا يمكن صيانه العدالة على هذا الوجه الا اذا كانت مسالك ودوافع المحامين، من ضمن عوامل اخرى، تحظى برضاء جميع ذوي الضمائر النقيه.

ان سمعة أي مجموعة منظمة انما تنطبع بمسلك اعضائها وان سلوك بعض المحامين اذا اسيء فهمه ولو كان سليما بذاته يمكن ان يلحق اشد الاذى بالمهنه.

ان المحاماة خدمة عامة وهي مهنة حره مستقله وعريقة في القدم وان تقاليدها التي هي العماد الاساسي لتنظيمها كانت دائما وعبر القرون وبالرغم من الظروف السياسية المختلفة تتمتع بقوى المبادىء الساميه المقدسة، بحيث لايمكن المساس بها دون ان يعرض النظام القضائي برمته الى الاهتزاز ودون ان ينتقص حق الدفاع عن حقوق وحريات المواطنين.

ولكي تؤدي مهنة المحاماة رسالتها على احسن وجه ان تجد ضماناتها الاولى في كفاءه واستقامه المحامين المزاولين وفي تمسكهم بالقيم الخلقية وبمبادىء الشرف والاستقامه والنزاهه.

ان المحاماة مهنة تهدف الى اعلاء سياده القانون واداء رسالة العدالة وهي تشكل جزءا لا يتجزأ من مرفق العدل ولذلك فان المحامين غير ملزمين باتباع تعليمات موكيلهم الا بقدر ائتلافها والضمير وحكم القانون ومصلحة الموكل .

ان أي لائحة توضع لمهنة المحاماة لا يمكن ان تكون شامله لكل واجبات واداب المهنة وقواعد السلوك، وعليه فان مضمون هذه اللائحة لا يعدو ان يكون دليلا مسلكيا عاما بحيث ان تعداد الواجبات والقواعد الواردة فيها لايعني عدم وجود غيرها مما يساويها في الاهمية، غير انه لا بد من التأكيد في هذا المجال ان المحامي مسؤول عن الخطأ المهني والمسلكي.

وان تعريف الخطأ المهني والمسلكي يشمل:-
كل مخالفة للقوانين والانظمة او جهل بها اذا لحق بالموكل نتيجة لذلك ضرر مادي او معنوي.
كل خرق لواجبات واداب المهنة وتقاليدها وقواعد السلوك الملزمة.
ج. كل اخلال بالمروءه والشرف والاستقامه والنزاهه واللياقه ولو تعلق الامر باعمال خارجه عن المهنة.

ان كل محام يرتكب خطا مهنيا او يخل باي من واجبات واداب المهنة وتقاليدها وقواعد السلوك سواء ورد نص صريح عليها في قانون نقابة المحامين النظاميين او في نظام صادر بمقتضاه او في هذه اللائحة او لم يرد يعرض نفسه للعقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها في القانون المذكور.

واجب المحامي تجاه المحاكم والقضاة:-
يجب على المحامي ان يحترم المحاكم ولا يقتصر هذا على شخص القاضي وانما يجب ان يشمل ايضا مركز القاضي والمحافظة على هيبته وكرامته، ولما كان القضاة بحكم طبيعة وظائفهم لا يملكون الحرية الكاملة في الدفاع عن انفسهم، فانهم جديرون بمساندة المحامين تجاه كل اساءه او نقد غير عادل واما في الحالة التي يوجد فيها اساس لشكوى جدية محقه ضد قاض فانه يحق للمحامي بل يجب عليه ان يرفع ظلامته الى النقيب او أي مرجع مختص وفي هذه الحالة فقط وليس في غيرها يمكن دعم الشكوى وحماية المشتكي.

لايجوز للمحامي ان يقدم شكوى او دعوى ضد قاض سواء كانت الشكوى او الدعوى شخصية او بالوكالة عن شخص اخر الا بعد اخذ اذن خطي من النقيب.

محاولات ممارسة النفوذ الشخصي على المحاكم

ان اهتمام المحامي الزائد بالقاضي او احاطته اياه بالرعاية والتكريم غير العاديين من شانه ان يعرض كلا من القاضي والمحامي الى اساءة فهم الدوافع ولايجوز للمحامي ان يتصل بالقاضي او يناقشه على انفراد بشأن قضية قائمة من حيث الموضوع، ويجب مساءلة المحامي الذي يحاول الحصول من القاضي على اهتمام خاص معاملة مميزه ان الاستقلال القائم على الاحترام الذاتي في ممارسة الواجب المهني تبع مراعاة واجب الاحترام لمركز القاضي هو الاساس الوحيد اللائق لعلاقة الزمالة والتعامل الرسمي بين القضاة والمحاماة.

واجبات المحامي تجاه الموقوف الفقير

لايجوز للمحامي المكلف بالدفاع عن موقف فقير ان يطلب اعفاءه من هذا التكليف سبب غير جوهري وعليه ان يبذل اقصى جهده في اداء هذا الواجب.



الدفاع عن المتهم

للمحامي الحق في تولي الدفاع عن الشخص المتهم بجريمة بغض النظر عن راي المحامي في مسؤولية المتهم عن الجريمة وبغض النظر عن موقوف السلطة او ايه جهة اخرى من المتهم ومن التهمة، وبخلاف ذلك فان اشخاصا ابرياء ضحايا ظروف مشكوك فيها يمكن ان يحرموا من حق الدفاع، واذا تولى المحامي مهمة الدفاع فانه يصبح ملزما في تقديم كل دفاع يسمح به القانون بكل شرف وجرأة حتى نهاية لمقضاه اذ لايجوز ان يحرم أي شخص من حياته او حريته دون ان يكفل له حق الدفاع المقدس.

واما بالنسبة للمحامي الذي يقوم بدور تمثيل الحق الشخصي ومساعدة النيابة العامة فان واجبه الاساسي هو ضمان تحقيق العدالة وفق احكام القانون، وان اية محاولة لطمس الوقائع او البينات التي تثبت براءة المتهم هي من المخالفات المسلكية.

ابداء النصيحة في موضوع قضية الموكل

على المحامي ان يبذل الجهد ليحصل على كامل المعلومات الخاصة بقضية موكله قبل ان يقدم نصيحته بشأنها، وهو ملزم ان يقدم للموكل رايا صريحا في موضوع ما للدعوى وفي نتيجتها المحتمله سواء كانت المقاضاه قائمة او متوقعة وبصفه خاصة عندما تكون موافقة الموكل على التوكيل مرهونه على تأكيد المحامي بنجاح القضية او متوقفه على ذلك.

8- المفاوضه مع الفريق الخصم

لا يجوز للمحامي باي حال من الاحوال ان يتصل مع خصم موكله بشأن موضوع الخلاف اذا كان لهذا الخصم محام، ولايجوز له مطلقا ان يتعهد بالتفاوض او بالوصل الى تسوية معه مباشرة وانما عليه ان يتعامل مع وكيله فقط، ومن واجب المحامي بشكل خاص ان يتجنب كل من شأنه تضليل فريق لم يوكل عنه محاميا كما لايجوز له ان ينصحه عن الوضع القانوني في موضوع الخلاف.

9. الحصول على منفعة في المقاضاة

لا يجوز للمحامي الوكيل في مسألة موضوع دعوى ان يشتري ايه منفعة فيها او ان يقبل الاسناد التجارية بطريقة الحوالة لاسمه بقصد الادعاء بها دون وكالة.

10. الامانه

على المحامي ان يمتنع عن القيام باي عمل يجلب له الكسب او المنفعة الشخصية باستغلال الثقة التي وضعها الموكل فيه.

ويجب على المحامي ان يعلم موكله فورا عن أي مال يقبضه او يحصله نيابه عنه او يدخل في حيازته وان يقدم له الحساب بشأنه ويدفعه له حال طلبه ذلك، واذا لم يتمكن من الاتصال بموكله خلال ثلاثين يوما يجب عليه اشعار النقيب خطيا بذلك.

11. تحديد الاتعاب

على المحامي عدم تضخيم خدماته او انتقاضها في معرض تحديد اتعابة ولايجوز له استغلال عدم خبرة موكله او ضعفه من اجل الحصول على اتعاب باهظه تفوق الخدمات التي قام او يمكن ان يقوم بها، ولايجوز اعتبار مقدره الموكل المالية مبررا لاستيفاء اتعاب تتجاوز الخدمة التي تقدم له واما اذا كان فقيرا فيجب ان تكون الاتعاب باقل حد ممكن او ان تقدم الخدمات بلا مقابل.

ولدى تحديد مقدار الاتعاب يجب ان يؤخذ بالاعتبار :-

الوقت والجهد للازمان وحداثة وصعوبة المسائل ذات العلاقة والمهاره اللازمة لتسيير الدعوى او القضية.
اذا كان قبول المحامي الوكالة من شانه ان يحول دون توكله عن اخرين في قضايا قد تنشأ عن المقاضاه او ينطوي على خسارة عمل اخر.
ج. الاتعاب المتعارف عليها في النقابة.
د. قيمة موضوع الخلاف والمنافع التي قد يحصل عليها الموكل من خدمات المحامي.
هـ. اذا كان حصول الموكل على التعويض او المنافع اكيدا او احتماليا.
و. اذا كانت الوكالة عابرة او لاحد الموكلين القدامي او الدائمين.

ان هذه الاعتبارات هي للدلالة والاسترشاد وليست على سبيل الحصر الا انه في جميع الاجوال لايجوز ان يغيب عن الذهن في معرض تحديد الاتعاب ان مهنة المحاماة هي جزء اساسي من عملية تحقيق العدالة وليست سلعة للاتجار او لتحقيق الربح.

ز. يجب ان لاتقل اتعاب المحامي الذي بقوم باعمال المحاماة لدى البنوك وباقي الشركات المساهمة العامة عن مبلغ خمسماية دينار شهريا.

12. اتفاقية الاتعاب

يجب ان تكون الاتفاقية المتعلقة باتعاب المحاماة خطية.

13. مقاضاة الموكل بالاتعاب

على المحامي ان يتجنب الاختلاف مع موكله على الاتعاب بالقدر الذي يتلاءم مع مقتضيات احترام الذات ومع الحق في استيفاء تعويض معقول عن الخدمات ولايجوز اللجوء الى اقامة الدعوى على الموكل الا لمنع الظلم او فرض الارادة او الاحتيال.

14. مدى اندفاع المحامي في دعم قضية موكله

ان اكثر مايسيء الى سمعة المحامين ويؤذيها ويحرم مهنة المحاماة من التقدير لشعبي لها والثقة بها هو الادعاء الزائف بان من واجب المحامي ان يسلك أي طريق ولو غير مشروع في سبيل قضية موكله وانه من غير اللائق ان يؤكد المحامي اثناء لمحاكمة قناعته الشخصية بان موكله بريء او ان قضيته عادله.

غير ان المحامي ملزم بالاخلاص الكامل وفي ابداء الحماس بالقدر اللازم لصيانة حقوقه والدفاع عنها وفي بذل اقصى جهده ومعرفته لتامين عدم الاخذ من موكله او عدم الحجب عنه ما لايجيز القانون اخذه او حجية ولايجوز للمحامي في هذا السبيل ان يخشى غضب القاضي والاستياء الشعي او يدفعه ذلك للتقاعس عن القيام بواجبه كاملا، ان الموكل جدير في حلبة القضاء بان يحصل على منفعة كل دفاع مسموح به قانونا وعلى محاميه ان يوفر له هذا الدفاع، ولكن يجب ان لايغيب عن البال ابدا بان مهمة المحامي يجب ان تنفذ ضمن احكام القانون وليس بالخروج عليها ، ان مهنة المحامي لا تسمح ولاتتطلب منه مخالفة القانون او ممارسة الاحتيال او المغالطة في سبيل أي موكل او اية قضية وعلى المحامي ان يستجيب لضميره وقناعته اولا وان لا يتقيد بتعليمات الموكل الا بقدر ائتلافها والضمير، واذا تعارضت تعليمات الموكل وقناعة المحامي الوجدانية يجب عليه ان يتنحى عن الوكالة ولايجوز له ان يبوح بذلك.

15. منع الموكل من اساءة السلوك

على المحامي ان يبذل اقصى جهده لمنع موكله من عمل الاشياء التي لا يجوز للمحامي نفسه ان يعملها وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالسلوك تجاه المحاكم والقضاة والشهود والخصوم ووكلاء الخصوم واذا ثابر الموكل على اساءه السلوك فانه يجب على المحامي ان ينهي علاقته به.

16. الضغائن والامور الشخصية بين المحامين

ان المتقاضين هم الموكلون وليسوا المحامين وعليه فانه مهما كانت الضغائن بين الموكلين لا يجوز ان يؤثر على المحامين في مسالكهم وفي علاقتهم مع بعضهم بعضا او مع الخصوم ويجب تجنب كل الامور الشخصية فيما بين المحامين ومن غير اللائق ان يتعرض المحامي الى الامور الشخصية للمحامي الاخر او ان يتهجم عليه باي شكل من الاشكال في أي مكان وفي أي وقت ويجب تجنب المساجلة بين المحامين التي من شانها التسبب في التأخير او الجدل الذي لاضروره له.

17. معاملة الخصم وشهوده

على المحامي ان يعامل الخصم وشهوده بلطف واحترام ولايجوز ان يسمح لنفسه بالانسياق مع ضغائن واحقاد موكله ولايجوز ان يصبح الموكل قيما على ضمير المحامي في الامور المهنية ولايحق له ان يطلب الى محاميه تحقير الخصم او شهوده او التعرض لشؤونهما الشخصية المثيرة.

18. تقديم المحامي نفسه شاهدا لموكله

على المحامي ان يتجنب تقديم نفسه شاهدا لموكله الا عندما تكون الشهادة جوهرية لتحقيق العدالة وفي هذه الحالة يجب على المحامي ان يتخلى عن المرافعة في الدعوى.

19. الصحافة والدعاوى المقامة

ان حديث المحامي في الصحف عن قضايا قائمة او متوقعة قد يؤثر في مجرى المحاكمة او يضر بمجرى العدالة وعليه فان هذا المسلك غير مقبول بصورة عامة ، اذا كانت ثمه ظروف استثنائية في قضية ما تبرر اصدار تصريح للرأي العام فلا جواز اصدار هذا التصريح غفلا من التوقيع كما ان أية اشاره من طرف واحد الى الوقائع يجب ان تقتبس من محاضر واوراق الدعوى حسبما في ملف المحكمة ولكن حتى مثل هذه الحالات الاستثنائية فانه من الانسب عدم اصدار تصريحات صحفيه من جانب واحد.

20. التقيد بالوقت وعدم التباطؤ:

على المحامي في المحاكمات ان يتقيد بالحضور في مواعيد المحددة وان يتوخى الايجاز وان يدخل مباشرة في موضوع المحاكمة وان يتجنب تقديم اية طلبات بهدف تأخير الفصل في موضوع الدعوى.
لايجوز للمحامي ان يقوم باجراء ينتج عنه توقيف النظر في دعوى او تأخير الفصل فيها مثل تقديم استئاف او تمييز للطعن في قرار غير تابع للاستئناف او التمييز او ان يقوم باجراء آخر مثل هذا القبيل بهدف تأخير الفصل في الدعوى.
ج. على المحامي ان يحضر الجلسة المعينة لاصدار الحكم فاذا تعذر عليه الحضور لسبب مشروع يجب عليه ان ينيب زميلا اخر.
د. لايجوز للمحامي ان يرفض بدون مبرر مشروع تبلغ الحكم الصادر بحق موكله في دعوى حقوقية.

21. الصراحة والانصاف:
يجب ان يتميز سلوك المحامي تجاه المحكمة والمحامين الاخرين بالصراحة والانصاف وبالاستقامه والنزاهه.
ومما يتعارض مع الصراحة والانصاف والاستقامه والنزاهه ان يحرف المحامي عن علم محتويات ورقة او شهادة او قول وكيل الخصم او عبارات قرار او مرجع فقهي او قانوني او ان يستند الى قرار يعلم بانه منقوض او يستند الى تشريع يعلم بانه ملغى دون يشير الى ذلك او ان يقدم في معرض المناقشه واقعة يعلم بانها غير ثابته عن انها ثابته او ان يضلل الخصم بالنسبة لاجراءات المحاكمة.

ومما يتعارض مع المهنة ويخل بالشرف تجاهل الوقائع الصحيحة لدى اخذ اقوال الشهود ولدى تنظيم التصاريح المشفوعة باليمين وغيرها من المستندات ولدى صياغة لوائح الدعوى والدفاع وغيرها من اللوائح والمرافعات.

ولايجوز للمحامي ان يعرض تقديم بينة يعلم بانها ممنوعه قانونا بامل تضليل المحكمة في قبولها ولايجوز له ان يثير الاعتراضات اثناء مناقشة شاهد موكله من قبل وكيل الخصم بقصد افهام الشاهد كيف يجيب ولايجوز له ان يتفوه بملاحظات او تصريحات بهدف التأثير على الشهود او على المستمعين.

22. حق المحامي في التصرف في الامور العرضية:

لايجوز للمحامي ان يسمح لموكله بان يفرض عليه القيام او التصرف بما يتعارض ومفهوم الشرف والاستقامه في الامور العرضية التي لا تؤثر في موضوع النزاعمثل موافقة الوكيل على طلب التأجيل لعذر مشروع يتعلق بمحامي الخصم.

23. احترام المحامي للاتفاق الذي يجري مع وكيل الخصم:

لايجوز للمحامي ان يتجاهل اعراف واداب المهنة حتى لو كان القانون يسمح بذلك ومع انه يجب تدوين الاتفاقات التي توصل اليها وكيلا الفريقين اذا كانت تؤثر على حقوقها فانه مما يخل بشرف المهنة تخلف المحامي عن تنفيذ اتفاق شفوي توصل اليه بشكل سليم مع محامي الفريق الاخر.
لايجوز للمحامي ان يشير في مرافعاته الى مفاوضات صلح او تسوية اجراها مع وكيل الفريق الاخر اذا كانت هذه المفاوضات قد توقفت او فشلت في الوصول الى الصلح او التسوية.

24. السلوك المهني خارج نطاق المحاكم:
على المحامي ان يتقيد في اعماله الاستشارية سواء في مكتبه او في مراكز الدوائر والمؤسسات العامة والخاصة والشركات بواجبات واداب المهنة وقواعد السلوك الواجب احترامها لدى المحكمة، ولايجوز للمحامي ان يخفي في هذه الاعمال صفته كمحام او ان يلجأ الى الوساطات السرية او الاساليب او العلاقات الشخصية للوصول الى غاية مجافيه للمنطق.

ان دور المحامي كمستشار قانوني سواء في تقديم الخدمات القانونية لشخص طبيعي او معنوي او في الاعمال القانونية المكتبية يختلف عن دور المحامي في الحكمة حيث يوجد محام لموكل الخصم يدافع عن مصالحة وحيث يوجد قاض يصدر الحكم بعد سماع البينات واقوال وكيلي الفريقين ولذلك يجب على المحامي الذي يعمل مستشارا قانونيا مراعاة مايلي:-

عدم الاقتاء خلافا لنص صريح في القانون وعدم ابتداع الحيل لخدمة مصلحة مبطلة للموكل على حساب مصلحة محقة لشخص اخر.
عدم الافتاء بحسب رغبة الشخص او الاشخاص القائمين على ادارة مؤسسة او شركة اوعمل ما وانما عليه ان يفتي بحسب اجتهاده القانوني بغض النظر عن أي اعتبار شخصي او رغبة شخصية لهذا الشخص او ذاك.
ج. على المستشار القانوني للمؤسسات العامة والمالية والتجارية الكبيرة العامة والخاصة والمختلطة بما فيها الشركات فيما يتعلق بالمسائل التي تعرض عليه لابداء الرأي القانوني ان يأخذ بالاعتبار ليس حرفيه النص القانوني فقط وانما روح القانون وقواعد العدالة والانصاف بحيث يكون رائده كبح جماح الرغبة الذاتية للمؤسسات العامة والخاصة في فرض السيطره او الانحراف عن هدف القانون وعدم تمكين النافذين في هذه المؤسسات من تحقيق اغراض ذاتية.

د. على المستشار القانون في عمله المكتبي الذي ينطوي على تنظيم علاقة فيما بين موكله وشخص اخر غير ممثل بمحام ( مثل تنظيم العقود وكل المستندات التي ترتب حقوقا وواجبات) ان يقوم بعمله بحياد وتجرد يضمن مصلحة الفريقين على اساس ان واجبه في هذه الحالة هو تقديم الخدمة القانونية للفريقين على قدم المساواة حتى في الحالة التي لا يتقاضى فيها الاتعاب من الفريقين وانما من موكله فقط.

هـ. لا يجوز للمحامي الذي قام بتحرير عقد او أي مستند اخر بطلب من فريقين لم يكن احدهما موكله ان ينوب عن أي منهما اذا حدث بينهما نزاع يتعلق بتفسير هذا العقد او المستند.

و. على المحامي الذي يضع صيغة عقد او مستند لتنظيم علاقة بين فريقين او اكثر ان يذيل ذلك المستند بشرع موقع منه بانه صاغ المستند المذكور.

25. الدعاية المباشرة او غير المباشرة

تشكل الامور التالية اساءة لشرف المهنة استجداء العمل المهني او السعي للحصول عليه بواسطة السماسره او التعاميم او الاعلانات او الاتصال الشخصي او المقابلات خارج نطاق العلاقات الشخصية وان الدعاية غير المباشرة للحصول على الايحاء بها او السعي لنشر صورة المحامي بخصوص القاضايا او بخصوص طريقة تسييرها وكل منا ينطوي على الاطراء والمديح، ان كل ذلك يسيء لتقاليد المهنة وينال من سمعتها ويخضع للمساءلة التأديبية .

اثارة المقاضاة مباشرة او بواسطة الوكلاء

يتنافى مع شرف المهنة وتقاليدها اثارة النزاع والتسبب في المقاضاه او قيام المحامي بتقديم النصح الطوعي لتقديم الدعاوى فيما عدا تلك الحالات النادرة ذات العلاقة بروابط القربى او عندما يكون من واجب المحامي القيام بذلك.

ومما يشين المحامي والمحاماة القيام بمايلي التفتيش عن النواقص في السندات وفي اسباب الدعاوى والاعلام عنها بغرض التوكل لاقامة الدعوى او لاستصدار الحكم.
وبتوليد المقاضاة بالبحث عن اصحاب ادعاءات الاضرار الشخصية الناشئة عن الحوادث او عن اصحاب اسباب الدعاوى للحصول على وكالات عنهم او باستخدام الوسطاء لهذا الغرض او القيام بالدفع او بتقديم المكافأة، بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر الى الاشخاص الذين يحضرون الدعاوى الى مكتبه وبصفة خاصة بالتأثير على الموقوفين او المرضى او المضرورين او الجهلة او غير لتوكيل المحامي باسم النصح لخفي المحايد او بأي شكل آخر.

ان الواجب تجاه الجمهور والمهنة يحتم على كل عضو في النقابة يعلم باي من هذه الممارسات من قبل أي محام ان يشعر النقابة بها فورا لاتخاذ الاجراءات التأديبية اللازمة.

المحافظة على شرف المهنة:-
على المحامي ان يكشف للمرجع المختص بكل جرأة وبدون محاباة عن أي مسلك مهين او غير شريف صدر عن محام وعليه ان يقبل بدون ادنى تردد التوكل ضد زميله اذا كان الاخير قد اساء الى موكله.
ان المحامي ملزم تجاه الجمهور والمهنة ان يخبر النيابة اذا اقدم شخص ما على حلف يمين كاذبه الاخير قد اساء الى موكله.
ج. على المحامي ان يسعى بدأب في كل الاوقات للمحافظة على شرف المهنة وكرامتها وان يسعى لتحسين وتطوير القوانين وادارة العدالة وترسيخ سيادة القانون واستقلال القضاء.

المقاضاة المبررة وغير المبررة

على المحامي ان يرفض السير في اجراءات الدعوى الحقوقية او في اية معاملة بشأن اية مسالة لدى اية جهة اخرى او يقدم دفوعات اذا اقتنع بان غاية موكله هي ارهاق الطرف الاخر او الحاق الضرر والظلم به او الاساءه اليه، وفيما عدا ذلك يصبح من واجبه ان تسير الاجراءات حسبما تقتضي ذلك عدالة قضية موكله وان مثول المحامي لدى المحكمة يجب ان ينطلق من قناعته بان قضية موكله في رايه هي جديره بالنظر والفصل فيها من قبل المحكمة وتطبيق هذا على كل عمل من اعمال المحاماة يقوم به المحامي.

حرية المحامي في قبول الوكالة ومسؤوليته في المقاضاة:-

ان المحامي غير ملزم بالتوكل عن أي شخص يطلب اليه ذلك، ولكن لا يجوز له في القضايا الجزائية ان يرفض التوكل عن الشخص المظلوم او المغلوب على امره اذا طلب اليه ذلك الا لاسباب يوافق عليها النقيب.
يعود لكل محام ان يقرر على مسؤوليته وحده نوع الخدمة القانونية التي يقبل المدعين، والدعاوى التي يقبل الدفاع فيها بالوكالة عن المدعى عليهم ، وتبعا لذلك فان المسؤولية عن الاستشارات القانونية الخاطئه، في اقامة الدعاوى المشكوك فيها وفي الحث على دفوع غير مقبولة قانونا هي مسؤولية المحامي ولايستطيع التنصل من هذه المسؤولية بالتذرع بانه انما كان ينفذ تعليمات موكله.

واجب المحامي في التحليل النهائي
لما كان المحامون هم حماة القانون ودعائم القضاء فلايجوز للمحامي ان يقدم خدمة او نصيحة تخالف القانون او تنتهك حرمة المحكمة او تفسد شخصا او اشخاصا يمارسون الخدمة العامة او اعمال الامانة او خداع وخيانة الجمهور وذلك بغض النظر عن قوة الموكل الطبيعي او المعنوي ومهما كانت اهمية الدعوى المدنية او السياسية، فاذا قام المحامي باية خدمات او نصيحة من هذا القبيل فانه يخضع للمسائلة والادانة القاسية.

وبالمقابل فان المحامي الذي يهدف فيما يقدم من خدمة او نصيحة تشجيع واقناع لموكله بالتزام بالقواعد الخلقية فانه يعزز شرف المهنة ويخدم افضل مصالح موكله وفوق كل شيء فان المحامي يستشعر بالشرف الرفيع عندما يجب انه اكتسب الشهرة لكونه افلح بانه يكون موضع الثقة الفردية وموضع الالتزام الواجب العام كرجل شريف ومواطن امين.

الشراكة او التعاون بين المحامين في مكتب واحد

ان المشاركة او التعاون في مكتب واحد بين المحامين لمزاولة المهنة مباحة بشرط مراعاة مايلي:-

عدم مخالفة أي قانون او عرف.
لا يجوز ان يكون اسم المكتب مما ينطوي على التضليل.
ج. لا يجوز ان يكون احد الشركاء او احد المتعاونين من غير المحامين المزاولين.
د. يجب حذف اسم المحامي من اسم المكتب لدى رفع اسم المحامي المذكور من سجل المحامين المزاولين.
هـ. لا يجوز للشركاء او المتعاونين التوكل عن ااو تقديم الخدمات القانونية لاشخاص طبعيين او معنوين في موقع المصالح المتعارضة.

توزيع اتعاب المحاماة:
لا يجوز توزيع اتعاب المحاماة الا فيما بين المحامين انفسهم.

الوسطاء:-

لايجوز ان تخضع خدمات المحامي المهنية او تستغل من قبل اية وكالة او شخص طبيعي او معنوي بواسطة التدخل فيما بين المحامي وموكله، ان مسؤوليات المحامي ومؤهلاته شخصية وعليه ان يتجنب اية علاقات تستثمر قيامه بواجباته لخدمة الوسطاء، اذ ان علاقة المحامي بموكله يجب ان تكون شخصية وان تكون مسؤوليته تجاه موكله مباشرة وفي هذا الخصوص فان المؤسسات الخيرية التي تقدم المساعدة للمحتاجين لاتعتبر من الوسطاء.

يجوز للمحامي ان يقبل التوكل عن اية منظمة مثل الجمعية والنادي والمؤسسة التجارية او أي شخص معنوي لتقديم الخدمات القانونية بشان اية امور تتعلق بهذه المنظمة بوصفها كيانا قائما بذاته غير انه لايجوز ان يدخل في هذا التوكل تقديم الخدمات القانونية الى اعضاء هذه المنظمة في شؤونهم الخاصة.

واجب المحامي الذي يعتزل القضاء او الخدمة العامة:

لايجوز للمحامي الذي ولى الوزارة ان يقبل الوكالة بنفسه او بواسطة محام اخر في قضايا تتعلق بالوزارة التي كان يتولاها او بالدوائر والمؤسسات والمصالح المرتبطه بها وذلك لمدة ثلاث سنوات تلي تركه الوزاره.
لا يجوز لموظف الحكومة الذي ترك الخدمة واشتغل بالمحاماة ان يقبل الوكالة بنفسه او بواسطة محام اخر في قضايا ضد المصلحة التي كان فيها وذلك لمدة ثلاث سنوات تلي تركه الخدمة.
ج. لايجوز للمحامي العضو في احد المجالس مهما كان نوعها ان يقبل الوكالة بنفسه او بواسطة محام اخر في دعوى ضد الجهة التي يشغل عضوية مجلسها او اية دائرة او مصلحة متفرعه عنها وذلك طوال الفترة التي يشغل فيها العضوية ولمدة ثلاث سنوات تلي زوال عضويته.

د. لا يجوز لمن كان قاضيا قبل مزاولة المحاماة ان يقبل الوكالة بنفسه او بواسطة محام اخر في دعوى كانت معروضة عليه او متفرعه عنها.

هـ. لا يجوز لمن اعطى راية في قضية عندما كانت معروضة عليه بصفته موظفا او حكما او مميزا او خبيرا ان يقبل الوكالة في تلك القضية او في اية قضية متفرعة عنها.

اسرار الموكل:

على المحامي ان يحافظ على اسرار موكله وهو مسؤول تجاهه بالكتمان المطلق ويشمل هذا الواجب العاملين في مكتبه ويستمر ذلك الى ما بعد انتهاء الوكالة ، ولا يجوز للمحامي قبل الوكالة التي ينطوي عليها او يمكن ان ينطوي عليها افشاء هذه الاسرار او استعمالها سواء لمنفعة المحامي او ضد مصلحة الموكل دون معرفة الموكل وموافقته الخطية حتى لو كان ثمه مصادر اخرى يمكن اللجوء اليها للوصول الى هذه تنفيذ التزاماته كاملا تجاه موكله القديم او الجديد.

اما اذا قدم الموكل شكوى ضد المحامي فانه يمكن للمحامي ان يكشف الحقيقة بالقدر الذي يقتضيه دفع هذه الشكوى.

ان نية الموكل المعلنة في ارتكاب جريمة لا تدخل في الاسرار التي يجب على المحامي المحافظة عليها وعلى المحامي ان يكشف عن ذلك بالقدر الذي يؤدي الى منع ارتكاب الجرم او بالقدر الذي يحمي الشخص الذي قد يتعرض للاذى.

الاجر ،العموله/، التنزيل:-

لا يجوز للمحامي ان يقبل الاجر او العمولة او التنزيل او اية منافع من الاخرين بدون علم موكله وموافقته الخطية.

الشهود:-

لايجوز للمحامي ان يسعى لمقابلة شهود خصم موكله ويناقشهم في موضوع شهادتهم قبل ادائها في اية قضية حقوقية او جزائية بهدف الايحاء لهم بكتم الحقيقة او الانحراف عنها او بهدف التأثير عليهم باي شكل من الاشكال.
يجوز للمحامي ان يقابل شهود موكله قبل الادلاء بشهادتهم في اية قضية حقوقية او جزائية بهدف معرفة ما سوف يشهدون عليه ولكن لايجوز للمحامي ان يؤثر في هؤلاء الشهود بهدف كتم الحقيقة او تحريفها او بهدف اعطاء معلومات غير صحيحة في معرض الشهادة.

الصحافة:

يحق للمحامي كتابة المقالات القانونية ونشرها في الصحف غير انه لايجوز له ان يتعاون مع اية صحيفة لغرض تقديم الاجابات القانونية عن اسئلة يقدمها افراد تتعلق بحقوقهم الفردية.

الرسوم والنفقات:-

لايجوز للمحامي ان يتفق مع موكله بان يدفع او يتحمل عن موكله رسوم ونفقات المقاضاة ولكن يمكن للمحامي على اساس النية الحسنة وفي ظروف خاصة ان يدفع الرسوم والنفقات شريطة ان يستردها.
على المحامي اذا طلب الموكل اليه ان يعطيه ايصالا بمقدار الرسوم واية نفقات اخرى اذا كان المحامي قد استلمها من الموكل ليدفعها نيابة عنه ويجب ان يكون الايصال واضحا ومفصلا بحيث يستطيع الموكل ان يميز مقدار الاتعاب عن مقدار الرسوم والنفقات الرسمية الاخرى.

قوائم المحامين المصدقة:-

لا يجوز للمحامي ان يأذن بنشر اسمه في قائمة او قوائم باسماء محامين يكون هدفها الفعلي او المحتمل سواء من حيث استعمالها او من حيث مضمونها تضليل او الحاق الاذى بالجمهور او بالمهنة او بالمساس بشرف المهنة او تخفيض مكانتها.

ان اية قائمة او قوائم تتضمن اسماء محامين ومعلومات عنهم يجب ان تكون مصدقة من النقابة.

الانسحاب:
ان حق المحامي المرافع او المستشار في الانسحاب يجب ان يكون ناشئا عن سبب وجيه ولايكفي في بعض الحالات كسبب للانسحاب موافقة الموكل عليه ذلك انه لايجوز للمحامي ان يتخلى عن واجبه غير المنجز بما يجلب الضرر لموكله الا لاسباب ذات علاقة بالشرف والاحترام الذاتي.

فاذا اصر الموكل على المحامي بان يعتمد في تسيير الاجراءات على اسلوب غي عادل او غير اخلاقي او اذا ثابر على توجيه اللوم للمحامي لعدم تقديمه دفوعا كيدية او اذا لم يراع قصدا الاتفاق او الواجب بشان اتعاب المحامي ونفقاته فانه يصبح من حق المحامي الانسحاب بشرط ان يشعر الموكل بذلك مسبقا بما يكفي من الوقت الذي يستطيع فيه الموكل توكيل محام اخر.

ويحق للمحامي ايضا ان ينسحب بذات الاسلوب المذكور اعلاه اذا اكتشف ان موكله غير محق في دعواه واصر على متابعة الدعوى او اذا وجد المحامي نفسه غير قادر على متابعة الدعوى بفعالية وثمة حالات اخرى يمكن ان تنشأ بحيث تبرر للمحامي الانسحاب.




الممارسة والاعمال غير المجازه:-
لايجوز للمحامي ان يسمح باستعمال خدماته المهنية او اسمه من قبل اية مؤسسة فردية او معنوية غير مجازه او غير مرخص لها بتعاطي اعمال المحاماة .
لا يجوز للمحامي ان يكفل شخصا موكله في دعوى او في اجراءات جزائية قضائية او ادارية ولايجوز له ان يقدم كفالة شخصية عن موكله تستلزمها دعوى حقوقية او ادارية او اجراءات تنفيذية.

ج. لا يجوز للمحامي زيارة مسجون او موقوف لسبب غير خاص الا اذا كان مكلفا بالدفاع عنه او طلب اليه الحضور لتوكيله ويجب على المحامي الذي يتوكل عن مسجون او موقوف ان ينظم اتفاقية خطية تحدد اتعاب المحاماة وفي حالة عدم تنظيم اتفاقية خطية فان المحامي يفقد حقه في المطالبة باتعابه.

من واجبات المحامي تجاه زميله في الدعوى او في اية اجراءات:-

على المحامي في كل ما يقدم من استدعاءات وطلبات ولوائح ومرافعات ان يذكر فيها اسم وكيل الخصم ،واذا كان تبليغ اية من هذه الاوراق لوكيل الخصم ليس وجوبيا بحكم القانون على الجهة التي تقدم اليها فانه يجب على المحامي ان يبلغ نسخا عنها في حينه الى وكيل الخصم.
على المحامي قبل الشروع في اجراءات المحاكمة في الدعوى ان يتحقق بان وكيل الخصم قد تبلغ موعد الجلسة فاذا كانت اوراق ملف الدعوى تثبت عدم وقوع التبليغ فانه يجب على المحامي ان يطلب الى المحكمة تبليغ وكيل الخصم.
ج. لايجوز للمحامي ان يطلب تأجيل النظر في الدعوى الا لسبب مشروع وفي هذه الحالة يترتب عليه ان يخبر وكيل الخصم مسبقا وقبل وقت كاف بحيث لايفاجأ وكيل الخصم بطلب التأجيل في اليوم المعين للنظر في الدعوى الا لسبب من اسباب القوة القاهرة.



مكتب المحامي:-
يجب ان يكون للمحامي مكتب لائق مكرس لاعمال المحاماة.
يمسح للمحامي الذي سجل لاول مرة في سجل المحامين الاساتذة ان يبقى بلا مكتب لمدة لاتزيد على ستة اشهر من تاريخ تسجيله بحيث يتعين عليه اثناءها ان يجد مكتبا لائقا .
ج. يجب ان يكون مكتب للمحامي من حيث المبدأ خلاف منزل سكنه ولكن يجوز لمجلس النقابة بناء على طلب خطي من المحامي ان يسمح له بقرار خاص بان يتخذ مكتبا له في قسم خاص بمنزله شريطة ان يثبت للمجلس توفر مايلي:-

1 .ان لايستعمل القسم من منزل السكن المخصص مكتبا للاغراض المنزلية. 
2 .لايجوز للمحامي ان يتخذ من دور المحاكم وغرف المحامين او من أي موقع اخر غير مكتبه مكانا للتوكل عن الخصوم وفيما عدا حالات الاشخاص المعنويين التي تستدعي اعمالها ذلك فانه لايجوز للمحامي ان ينتقل الى منزل الخصم او الى مقر عمله للتوكل عنه او لتقديم الخدمات القانونية اللازمة له وانما يجب ان يجري ذلك في مكتب المحامي عدا الحالات الاستثنائية مثل المرض المقعد او العجز الجسدي.

واجب المحامي في التحليل النهائي
لما كان المحامون هم حماة القانون ودعائم القضاء فلايجوز للمحامي ان يقدم خدمة او نصيحة تخالف القانون او تنتهك حرمة المحكمة او تفسد شخصا او اشخاصا يمارسون الخدمة العامة او اعمال الامانة او خداع وخيانة الجمهور وذلك بغض النظر عن قوة الموكل الطبيعي او المعنوي ومهما كانت اهمية الدعوى المدنية او السياسية، فاذا قام المحامي باية خدمة او نصيحة من هذا القبيل فانه يخضع للمسائلة والادانة القاسية.

وبالمقابل فان المحامي الذي يهدف فيما يقدم من خدمة او نصيحة تشجيع واقناع.

----------


## محمد العزام

بتشكرك دموع 

تعريف رائع ومعاني اروع لمهنة المحامي مع انو ماقراتها كلها

بس في الي وجهة نظر هلا مهنة المحاماة من اصعب المهن اللي ممكن يحترفها الشخص بحياته لانو هي تطبيق لمبدا العدالة في الارض وفي السماء والشخص اللي بدرس المحامات بالبداية بكون في تخوف خاصة من الاهل لانو صارت النظرة انو مهنة المحاماة عبارة عن حرام او الدخل اللي بيجنيه الشخص او المحامي حرام لانو في بعض القضايا المحامي بيظلم خصمه ... وهادي بترجع لنفس الشخص والضمير اللي بمتلكه ..... 
وبالنهاية القانون فوق الجميع

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا معك محمد برأيك المحاماة مهنة صعبه كتير و أنا شخصياً ما بفضلها لأنه ما بتضمن يكون قرشك حلال متل ما ذكرتلنا انه بترجع للشخص نفسه و ضميره 

بشكرك على المرور الرائع و التعليق الأروع

----------

